# BENNY - 1 Month Old Today *Short Video*



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Since Benny turned 1 month old today, I thought I'd post a very short little video of him to show how much he's grown and what a pretty little boy he is turning into. I'm thinking of posting one each month on his birthday so we can watch him grow into hopefully a beautiful yearling colt. So, here's my little boy Benny! Happy One Month Birthday, Benny! arty:arty:

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2hs2kj8&s=4


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Benny is stunning, happy 1 month Birthday cute boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is loosing his baby features already. I can't believe he has already grown into those super long legs of his.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He is loosing his baby features already. I can't believe he has already grown into those super long legs of his.


 Yep, he's a lot more porportioned now. Sure, didn't take long did it? He is such a happy colt. He can run like the wind. And can melt your heart in a minute.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he is so cute!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what a sweetie!!! I love how he just sticks right by mom!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Benny is such a cutie, and I love his coloring


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tell that boy although we love seeing him, could he turn himself around next time so we get to see his face and not his bum!

He is going to be one stunning boy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Tell that boy although we love seeing him, could he turn himself around next time so we get to see his face and not his bum!
> 
> He is going to be one stunning boy


Us horse people LOVE a good "bum", and Benny's is a GOOD one! LOL

He's got good legs under him for a month old foal! 

Pretty baby!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*T&T :heartbeat PRECIOUS BENNY !*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable. I miss having horses so much. Especially seeing Benny!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Debles said:


> He is adorable. I miss having horses so much. Especially seeing Benny!


Hey, I can cure that for you. How 'bout you come down to Alabama, and horse-sit for us while we take our cruise in November? Sounds good to me!


----------

